

Some customers are better than others - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/10/some-people-are-better-than-others.html

======
nopassrecover
I respect that he pumps out a lot of material but there is nothing new here.

------
zaidf
Also known as segmentation and targeting.

